# Sick mom? Super babies? Virgin Mary mouse!?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

As some of you may know from previous posts months ago, my girlfriend and I keep mice as pets. We've had one litter before but they were all culled by the mother.

Well, my girlfriend owns a male mouse named Patches. And we decided we would try having a litter again since we were ready. So we decided to put one of my girls, Phreckles in Patches' tank with him. Well 7 days later we notice she's starting to get these bumps on either side of her belly, like a freaking balloon was inside of her. So we were alarmed, knowing that there was no possible way that seven days later she would be THAT pregnant so we called the vets office.

We thought it was air or some type of fluid that was inside of her, so we made an appointment to see the vet the very next day. I brought Phreckles back home with me that night in a Kritter Carrier to spend the night in and it would be easier to take her to the vet in the morning.

This morning I am awoken by squeaking. I blow it off the first time and go back to sleep. But it continues so I wake my groggy-self up to see who is squeaking and why!!! I turn over and realize it's coming from Phreckles tank. SHE HAS BABIES?! WHAT?!

Yes, she has a litter right now! WHAT?! How is this even physically possible?!!?










This is is my only concern, she has everything she needs but its just small in there...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, fun! Sounds like you and your girlfriend have a 'willya'. Geez, I love that term, it's my favorite new word for the week. I thought of taking a pic last night of one of my does who has a rear that looks half male, half female...folks keep saying it must be a rare thing for a tweener to be fertile, but it seems to be more common than even the Finns admit. There are pix posted in Hiriiforumii in the English language section in one of my threads. Maybe the chlorine compounds are widely enough dispersed in the environment that it is affecting mousies the world over.

Congrats, I think?!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Mice that are "both male and female" (aka hermaphrodites) are infirtil. You must have had a buck in with her before she was placed with patches.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are not always infertile; they have the appearance of being both, but usuully only one set of equipment is functional. they will show one set and used use the other. Pretty tricky.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is that my Pepper is a hermaphrodite because she looks like she has all the female parts to me! Other than that, she wasn't with any other bucks. And I know for a fact that there is no wild mice living in this house. Hmmm.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Post pics of her booty pretty please? I'm very interested in this as my little hudini doesn't look like a boy but occasionally you see tiny testees :3 also he lived with my two females (before i knew she was a he!) and my girlies ain't looking fat! Haha


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha! Check out my thread 'Male or Female?' There's a photo of him in there =)


----------

